# Chittum w/225 on the back...



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKZuFWIpZqH/

Thoughts?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

At least it wasn’t on the front!
I’m going to get a little helm time on the the 21 with a 115 SHO next month, I’ll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Widow Maker 2.0!!! 
84mph...I’d chit myself


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks like it is running on the edge of out of control, instead of taking a set and running on the pad.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Not something Daris Allison would have tried..........


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It doesn’t matter what you post on the internet, there will always be haters. Got my popcorn.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I remember there was a guy poaching lobster traps in Miami back in the sixties. He had a Boston Whaler Montauk that was, IIRC, 16'-7" OAL. He had two Chrysler 105s on that thing. It'd scoot, but it handled like that boat in the video. Back then that 105 was considered a huge outboard, and that Whaler was rated for a whole lot less horsepower. Craziness!


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

hipshot said:


> Not something Daris Allison would have tried..........


Probably tried it 50 years ago, then went back to the drawing board for more refinements on the running surface 😂

Horsepower and speed are useless if you can't harness. Hopping across the top of the water like a jackrabbit is a good sign that more setup work is needed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The 225 was just an experiment. They like to fox around, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

"Second place loser", "If you'er not first you'er last!" How bout those race boat drivers at Flour Bluff, Texas last year? Or the midnight high speed racers at the Sanctuary, Port O'Connor? Just a little more speed and experimenting is good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> "Second place loser", "If you'er not first you'er last!" How bout those race boat drivers at Flour Bluff, Texas last year? Or the midnight high speed racers at the Sanctuary, Port O'Connor? Just a little more speed and experimenting is good.


What about it? They were dumbasses that got people killed and injured. Do you complain about Corvettes and top heavy SUVs too?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Men and their egos


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Interesting to test it out and see what the skiff can handle, but it isn't practical one bit.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

motor was trimed high to grt that air


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Interesting to test it out and see what the skiff can handle, but it isn't practical one bit.


What is practical? Really


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

That's a high dollar YEEYEE boys


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What is practical? Really


The boat is designed to be a shallow water, poling skiff. They didn't design it for a 225.

It wouldn't be practical to have that on the back and still expect it to be a good poling skiff.

Kinda like putting a lift kit and 33" tires on a sports car. Or slamming a truck. Sure, you can do it, but...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> The boat is designed to be a shallow water, poling skiff. They didn't design it for a 225.
> 
> It wouldn't be practical to have that on the back and still expect it to be a good poling skiff.
> 
> Kinda like putting a lift kit and 33" tires on a sports car. Or slamming a truck. Sure, you can do it, but...


I was hoping you weren’t going to say a Prius pulling a Gheenoe.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Water Bound said:


> Widow Maker 2.0!!!
> 84mph...I’d chit myself


I guess if you have a bunch of motors around, try it and make a video👀


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was hoping you weren’t going to say a Prius pulling a Gheenoe.


Hahaha, haven't seen that!


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Nice relaxing ride but was hard to sip my beer !


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

coconutgroves said:


> The boat is designed to be a shallow water, poling skiff. They didn't design it for a 225.
> 
> It wouldn't be practical to have that on the back and still expect it to be a good poling skiff.
> 
> Kinda like putting a lift kit and 33" tires on a sports car. Or slamming a truck. Sure, you can do it, but...


Was somewhat of a test and rigged for tournament fish. Considering that 225 weighs what a yamaha 115 sho weighs it still performs quite well as a poling skiff.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

They are just one boat wake away from losing total control of that boat.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

This is being trialed for tournament tarpon fishing. There are enough people that want to be able to run 80 miles to the lower Keys to fish that it merits testing it out.

Capt Adams point is a good one though. That 115sho is a beast.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Jason M said:


> This is being trialed for tournament tarpon fishing. There are enough people that want to be able to run 80 miles to the lower Keys to fish that it merits testing it out.
> 
> Capt Adams point is a good one though. That 115sho is a beast.


They can’t afford a trailer?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

You can't trailer in those tournaments. It's against the rules I believe.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Purpose built...Shotgun starts in the dark and smoking the competition.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Saw that on Chittum's IG. Looks crazy but hey, it's getting them mileage. I'm sure they had fun.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was hoping you weren’t going to say a Prius pulling a Gheenoe.


City boy stuck, believe Granger has a song about that


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Open Fly -The Later Years said:


> Nice relaxing ride but was hard to sip my beer !


Spilt mine watching it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Steve_Mevers said:


> They are just one boat wake away from losing total control of that boat.


Ever think that some people might have more helm time with many more boats than the average joe? Relax


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Preface is I have been testing skiff’s looking for possible replacement of a big water skiff for my maverick 18. 

I realize the video above is the 18 but I have been on the 21 with a 115 yami sho and since smackdaddy mentioned it here are my thoughts. I have spent a lot of time poling lots of different boats for glades skiff’s to vantages.

Of the big skiff’s I have owned or tested in the last 6 months the mav 18 with a 115 yami(owned), mav 18 with a 150 sho yami, east cape new evo with a 90 Suzuki, marquesa 115 pro xs, xplor new 13 degree skiff -150 pro xs, and maverick 17 with anywhere from a 90 2troke to a 115 4 stroke. I would prolly chose the chittum if money wasn’t an issue. I actually was going to drop a deposit on the evo but some weird stuff with getting to test it on real water not some flat lake and a deposit weirded me out and so I decided to punt.

One the pole the chittum 21 feels very similar to the mav 18 with the yami 115 weight and effort wise. The maverick seems a bit wider but both boats have plenty of room. The chittum drafts less than the maverick by 2” or more (again I own the maverick 115 yami) so I am very familiar with what it will do. The evo was lighter on the pole than the maverick 18 and the chittum 21 and the xplor 13 degree. The chittum prolly drafted the skinniest of those skiff’s. I’m also not 100 percent sure the chittum is a true 12 degree skiff after comparing pictures of the others on the trailer. Maybe so if it didn’t have the big pad like the maverick. So it doesn’t draft what a true full v skiff does. 

The mav will handle rough snotty conditions safely and I have pushed this threshold but it’s a wet boat for what it is. I think it rides better than the xplor, mav 17 and the marquesa but it’s wetter than most of those except the 17 mav.

I got to run the xplor and the chittum 21 in rough stuff which major kudos to those two brands for letting me get a real world test of my own choosing and weather on short notice at a ramp of my choosing( that’s the way to do business). The xplor guys even let me launch my maverick and see the two side by side. We poked and ran them side by side, and it’s a great boat and Frankie is a even better guy to do business with.

I never got to run the evo in snotty stuff and which that was a large part of why I prolly don’t own one right now. I loved the layout and extra freeboard, the chittum also had the free board I was looking for.
Of the skiff’s I tested the xplor and the chittum were the driest and the chittum won this dry competition better than all.

When running in nasty water I would rate comfort in ride quality as chittum 21/mav 18/ then the mav 17/marquesa/xplor 13 al as close thirds.


The only thing I didn’t like about the chittum is how they wanted you to drive the 21 to make it perform the best in rough water. To get optimal in their eyes performance they wanted you to be on top of the chop that was prolly real world 1 foot ish chop( ie microskiff.com 2-3’). 

I have driven lots of skiff’s and it was a bit uneasy to push a new to me skiff 40-50 mph on the pad over those rough chop conditions at the helm. It was not a buttery smooth ride I would compare it more to riding a bull. As I told my buddy after the ride it was about the scariest and most fun test ride I had haha.

I would never run the skiff like that with the wife and kiddo in it as no offense if you stuff the bow which we got close to on the test ride at that speed bad shit is going to happen.

I do think though after a week or so of getting use to the chittum 21 it would be a near perfect skiff for my waters once I got really comfortable with what it could do to optimize performance.

If the chittum was within 10 grand of the other skiff’s or within 20 grand of what can sell my maverick for I prolly would have pulled the trigger, but to be honest at 85-100k for the chittum 21 it doesn’t do the job that much better than the maverick. For the 40-50k more than the difference of what my used 2011 maverick is worth compared to the chittum the difference in performance doesn’t justify the cost as the performance wasn’t that much better to justify that cost.

I can keep the mav and buy a used 24 pathfinder or mako and near double my options with less money invested.

That said If I was a fly guide and the skiff was my office I would be in the 21 no doubt.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ever think that some people might have more helm time with many more boats than the average joe? Relax


Relax??? Trust me I am...before I retired I was a state and national instructor for boating accidents, I taught close to 2000 police officers from all over the world how to investigate boating accidents, and part of the training was high speed instability. I don't care how much "wheel time" you have, when a boat is operated in that manner, you may feel you have control of it, but in reality you have very little control. Go fishing, relax...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Relax??? Trust me I am...before I retired I was a state and national instructor for boating accidents, I taught close to 2000 police officers from all over the world how to investigate boating accidents, and part of the training was high speed instability. I don't care how much "wheel time" you have, when a boat is operated in that manner, you may feel you have control of it, but in reality you have very little control. Go fishing, relax...


I’m going to work, I’ll fish when I feel like it. Congratulations on your credentials, you should contact the guys in the video and tell them what they are doing wrong then send them an invoice for your services.
You should really wear a PFD when kayaking, you could drown.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> Preface is I have been testing skiff’s looking for possible replacement of a big water skiff for my maverick 18.
> 
> I realize the video above is the 18 but I have been on the 21 with a 115 yami sho and since smackdaddy mentioned it here are my thoughts. I have spent a lot of time poling lots of different boats for glades skiff’s to vantages.
> 
> ...


Great write up. What are your home waters?


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

Keep the shinny side down.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I was just listening to Dustin Huff on the Mill House podcast, that's his boat you're talking about?
He mentions it's for getting out to spots before anyone else. Next thing you know everyone is going to have pimped out racing skiffs for tournaments. I bet it helps when your clients are millionaires and they help pay for projects like that!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

k-roc said:


> I was just listening to Dustin Huff on the Mill House podcast, that's his boat you're talking about?
> He mentions it's for getting out to spots before anyone else. Next thing you know everyone is going to have pimped out racing skiffs for tournaments. I bet it helps when your clients are millionaires and they help pay for projects like that!


Is this something new?


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I bet it helps when your clients are as dedicated as you and willing to do whatever is within the rules to get an edge- I fixed it for you.

What they are doing with this skiff is pretty bad ass and the people that are hating on it really just dont have a clue what these guys do to compete in those tournaments.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m going to work, I’ll fish when I feel like it. Congratulations on your credentials, you should contact the guys in the video and tell them what they are doing wrong then send them an invoice for your services.
> You should really wear a PFD when kayaking, you could drown.


There's a little thing called allowing others to speak their mind. I see you chiming in every post and tearing down what others say, or making a counter point just for the sake of it.

I understand your name is "Smackdaddy" for a reason - you talk a lot of crap on here. But everyone is entitled to their own opinion. You don't necessarily have to counter every point just because you disagree with it, or want to tear someone down because it makes you feel better.

Basically, you should chill instead of telling others to do so. Let others speak their mind. That is what one of the good things on this board is about.

I am not trying to stir crap up here - I value the posts you make that are experience with boats, fishing, etc. But you go personal too often man and throw jabs. Ease up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> There's a little thing called allowing others to speak their mind. I see you chiming in every post and tearing down what others say, or making a counter point just for the sake of it.
> 
> I understand your name is "Smackdaddy" for a reason - you talk a lot of crap on here. But everyone is entitled to their own opinion. You don't necessarily have to counter every point just because you disagree with it, or want to tear someone down because it makes you feel better.
> 
> ...


Thanks for lining me out, I really needed that.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Preface is I have been testing skiff’s looking for possible replacement of a big water skiff for my maverick 18.
> 
> I realize the video above is the 18 but I have been on the 21 with a 115 yami sho and since smackdaddy mentioned it here are my thoughts. I have spent a lot of time poling lots of different boats for glades skiff’s to vantages.
> 
> ...


Nice review! I will say that my 2 degree LM2 runs FLAT, because of the way it's set up. My eager and gutsy 16 yr old has stuffed the bow by staying on top of honest 1'ers and doing about 25mph. The way it's set up, it handles a bit like an airboat so you have to know how to drive it and pay attention. My buddies Maverick HPXs weighs about 3X as much as my Chittum and if I had to cross an open bay with winds over 15-20, I would prefer his skiff for comfort. That being said, we both agree that it is very hard to fish his skiff on the TX coast with negative winter tides. We take the Chittum most winter days. It's a 4" draft with two of us, no doubt. The Maverick requires at least 3 more inches of water.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thanks for lining me out, I really needed that.


Wow!
I 100% didn’t see that coming 🤪


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

HPXFLY said:


> I bet it helps when your clients are as dedicated as you and willing to do whatever is within the rules to get an edge- I fixed it for you.
> 
> What they are doing with this skiff is pretty bad ass and the people that are hating on it really just dont have a clue what these guys do to compete in those tournaments.


I suppose that's what the guy next to me at the traffic light says about his "music" shaking my truck with their bass. What he does is within the law. Annoying as hell, but within the law/rules. 

The go fast tournament guys are loud and fast and annoying, but within the rules. 

I see more annoying laws and regulations coming when some of these guys screw up.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't know what the fuss is about I didn't even take this video that serious. I saw it as guys just trying to see what it would do with that engine. No different than dropping a Ferrari engine in a Miata. Lets buckle up and see what happens. If anything looks like a publicity stunt but if they are serious about putting that engine on that skiff why stop at that, next stop 450R


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dustin and Thane are running a sst 200 powerhead. Thane has the money and Dustin can damn sure drive the boat. They were testing,as we call it. And yes , high impact pfcs should have been on. Not capsule jackets like tunnel boat racers wear. Not enough flotation in them.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

The idea is to be the first to the spot. The tarpon tournaments are becoming like pro bass fishing. There is no need to go 85 mph to catch the bass, but be first and be able to quickly change location. If Dustin and Thane when a few in a row, horsepower restrictions, will come into the rules. Watch the podcast, Dustin admits, it is a pain to pole at times.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Mark H said:


> I suppose that's what the guy next to me at the traffic light says about his "music" shaking my truck with their bass. What he does is within the law. Annoying as hell, but within the law/rules.
> 
> The go fast tournament guys are loud and fast and annoying, but within the rules.
> 
> I see more annoying laws and regulations coming when some of these guys screw up.


Different strokes for different folks man. I cant stand a lot of things I see day to day on the water and wouldn't do them myself but Im sure that goes both ways. 

Also not sure that a boat like that one zipping by you in 20 seconds especially when you consider where he runs is really a big annoyance... its more of wtf is that when you see it.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m going to work, I’ll fish when I feel like it. Congratulations on your credentials, you should contact the guys in the video and tell them what they are doing wrong then send them an invoice for your services.
> You should really wear a PFD when kayaking, you could drown.


Lol...have fun at work,


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just mention Chittum in a thread, sit back and watch the shit hit the fan. You have to love the internet. Sorry I’m a dick, I just call it like I see it. Any guy that doesn’t like fast cars, four wheeling, running a boat skinny without tearing bottom up, tits and ass, beer and horsepower are questionable. I hear Venezuela is fun. Machismo? Yeah, probably. I think in these dire times we could use a good dose of testosterone before we turn this nation into an over regulated nerf war. 
Yeah Steve Mevers, I am enjoying work as always. I’ll be headed to my shop after to work on installing another low water pickup for a forum member. I’m sure people will have some negative crap to say about that too. Bring it on.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

rovster said:


> I don't know what the fuss is about I didn't even take this video that serious. I saw it as guys just trying to see what it would do with that engine. No different than dropping a Ferrari engine in a Miata. Lets buckle up and see what happens. If anything looks like a publicity stunt but if they are serious about putting that engine on that skiff why stop at that, next stop 450R


Sure. I'm all for fun and going fast. Have no issue with what they did. Just don't want them out in the boonies hauling ass where it used to be quiet. Don't have any use for fishing tournaments either but it's a free country.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

flysalt060 said:


> The idea is to be the first to the spot.


Of course.




flysalt060 said:


> The tarpon tournaments are becoming like pro bass fishing.


Nauseating.




flysalt060 said:


> There is no need to go 85 mph to catch the bass, but be first and be able to quickly change location.


Clearly.




flysalt060 said:


> If Dustin and Thane when a few in a row, horsepower restrictions, will come into the rules.


Now you're just trying to give us hope.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

texasag07 said:


> Preface is I have been testing skiff’s looking for possible replacement of a big water skiff for my maverick 18.
> 
> I realize the video above is the 18 but I have been on the 21 with a 115 yami sho and since smackdaddy mentioned it here are my thoughts. I have spent a lot of time poling lots of different boats for glades skiff’s to vantages.
> 
> ...


Great assessment of the skiffs in your post. Thanks for bringing that info to the conversation.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just mention Chittum in a thread, sit back and watch the shit hit the fan. You have to love the internet. Sorry I’m a dick, I just call it like I see it. Any guy that doesn’t like fast cars, four wheeling, running a boat skinny without tearing bottom up, tits and ass, beer and horsepower are questionable. I hear Venezuela is fun. Machismo? Yeah, probably. I think in these dire times we could use a good dose of testosterone before we turn this nation into an over regulated nerf war.
> Yeah Steve Mevers, I am enjoying work as always. I’ll be headed to my shop after to work on installing another low water pickup for a forum member. I’m sure people will have some negative crap to say about that too. Bring it on.


I'm for all those things. Except the driving the boat over skinny water. I'd rather those skinny flats stay undisturbed except for boats being poled and wade fishermen. As I've heard many times in the Laguna, people used to run deep and fish shallow. Now they are running down the King Ranch shoreline since it's smoother and fishing deep. Well, except for you guys.

Tunnels and boat development changed everything.

I've got to get me a ride in a Chittum one of these days and see what the talk is about.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Mark H said:


> I'm for all those things. Except the driving the boat over skinny water. I'd rather those skinny flats stay undisturbed except for boats being poled and wade fishermen. As I've heard many times in the Laguna, people used to run deep and fish shallow. Now they are running down the King Ranch shoreline since it's smoother and fishing deep. Well, except for you guys.
> 
> Tunnels and boat development changed everything.
> 
> I've got to get me a ride in a Chittum one of these days and see what the talk is about.


Accurate. Tunnel Chittum/airboats are the same. Allows more people to plane and travel to places they could not normally get to.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Accurate. Tunnel Chittum/airboats are the same. Allows more people to plane and travel to places they could not normally get to.


WE NEED TO BAN CHITTUMS, TUNNEL HULLS, AIRBOATS AND EVERYTHING STEVE ROBINSON DOES NOT APPROVE OF. Give me a break.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

There's no putting the toothpaste back in the tube but quiet skinny undisturbed flats would be a beautiful thing.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

hey dickhead, can I get one of those low water pickups so I can jack this foreman all the way out of the water? 

pretty please and thank you


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Mark H said:


> I'm for all those things. Except the driving the boat over skinny water. I'd rather those skinny flats stay undisturbed except for boats being poled and wade fishermen. As I've heard many times in the Laguna, people used to run deep and fish shallow. Now they are running down the King Ranch shoreline since it's smoother and fishing deep. Well, except for you guys.
> 
> Tunnels and boat development changed everything.
> 
> I've got to get me a ride in a Chittum one of these days and see what the talk is about.


Yes! People need to learn to stay off shorelines!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

I’m still trying to figure out if jack is related to Roddy. Cause only person driving that boat is Roddy, my brother or Dustin, with me in it. And Dustin is a bit younger, than previous ones. Or Shubert or Pugh. Would feel very safe. Give a rest folks, they were just goofing around. They knew what the consequences were.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Matts said:


> Yes! People need to learn to stay off shorelines!


I agree! I would imagine that just because someone can run shallow, doesn't mean that they will burn the shorelines.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish all boats with loud music playing would go past and out of hearing range that fast.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flysalt060 said:


> I’m still trying to figure out if jack is related to Roddy. Cause only person driving that boat is Roddy, my brother or Dustin, with me in it. And Dustin is a bit younger, than previous ones. Or Shubert or Pugh. Would feel very safe. Give a rest folks, they were just goofing around. They knew what the consequences were.


People go full retard in the innanet...
Stephen and I were looking at the Chittum Instagram page and laughing our asses off at Bernie the communist on the casting platform in one pic.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> People go full retard in the innanet...
> Stephen and I were looking at the Chittum Instagram page and laughing our asses off at Bernie the communist on the casting platform in one pic.


That pic was funny! I'm afraid that those Bernie posts have gotten a bit tiresome though.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Matts said:


> Yes! People need to learn to stay off shorelines!


Over here the flats often extend a long way from the shoreline.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> the chop that was prolly real world 1 foot ish chop( ie microskiff.com 2-3’).
> .


This 😂. Thanks for the good, detailed write up too.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Mark H said:


> I'm for all those things. Except the driving the boat over skinny water. I'd rather those skinny flats stay undisturbed except for boats being poled and wade fishermen. As I've heard many times in the Laguna, people used to run deep and fish shallow. Now they are running down the King Ranch shoreline since it's smoother and fishing deep. Well, except for you guys.
> 
> Tunnels and boat development changed everything.
> 
> ...


You need to figure out how to keep those wade fishermen from touching the flats😀


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just mention Chittum in a thread, sit back and watch the shit hit the fan. You have to love the internet. Sorry I’m a dick, I just call it like I see it. Any guy that doesn’t like fast cars, four wheeling, running a boat skinny without tearing bottom up, tits and ass, beer and horsepower are questionable. I hear Venezuela is fun. Machismo? Yeah, probably. I think in these dire times we could use a good dose of testosterone before we turn this nation into an over regulated nerf war.
> Yeah Steve Mevers, I am enjoying work as always. I’ll be headed to my shop after to work on installing another low water pickup for a forum member. I’m sure people will have some negative crap to say about that too. Bring it on.


Same shit we talked about on the phone the other day Mac....poons everywhere, and not the silver sided kind. I don’t blame you for calling out people who flash their experience as if it builds credibility, this community has a long history of guys seeking superiority vicariously through their boats price tag so why wouldn’t their work experience make you bow down too right?... lol...Remember, it’s 2021 so you can only “speak your mind” when it feels good, and never allowed to be a dick, even if some folks need a humbling....I fear that if having the popular opinion is what makes me likable, then I may never be, but damn if it hasn’t made people respect me. Don’t change anything.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Driving


jackson man said:


> I agree! I would imagine that just because someone can run shallow, doesn't mean that they will burn the shorelines.


Yes, running shallow responsibly and not blowing out a Grand Canyon getting on plane or destroying your skeg while chopping all the vegetation up along the way is the reason I am going to run a Chittum LMII with water pickups etc. 

Running the shorelines is just a dick move. It’s rarely necessary but if you have to do it for whatever reason, I would like to fly right over it with no damage. 

Saves equipment and the environment, I don’t see the issue.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

84mph... go as fast as you can.. it’s a Chit-Doo 😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonterr said:


> You need to figure out how to keep those wade fishermen from touching the flats😀


Mark and I agree on politics but this is just ignorant. Sorry Mark but not sorry. We can discuss over a phone call if you want to message me, I would be glad to enlighten you or anyone else who wants to call out wade fishing and having the ability to run shallow. Sounds like this thread just needs to bring up jet skis and a few other things to round out the bitch fest.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mark and I agree on politics but this is just ignorant. Sorry Mark but not sorry. We can discuss over a phone call if you want to message me, I would be glad to enlighten you or anyone else who wants to call out wade fishing and having the ability to run shallow. Sounds like this thread just needs to bring up jet skis and a few other things to round out the bitch fest.


You just answered someone else's post, not mine.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I wanna drive that fucker!!!

burning banks is ghey, run deep, and respect those 3lb redfish


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mark H said:


> You just answered someone else's post, not mine.


I can’t read


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> I wanna drive that fucker!!!
> 
> burning banks is ghey, run deep, and respect those 3lb redfish


Nice web site, I may look you up for a few days in the fall.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice web site, I may look you up for a few days in the fall.


Hit me up!


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> Hit me up!


should I come and bring some weather?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Seems to me that if you have to run 80 miles to the best spots, perhaps the tournament(s) is being held in the wrong place...?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

eightwt said:


> Seems to me that if you have to run 80 miles to the best spots, perhaps the tournament(s) is being held in the wrong place...?


Why does this bother you? Does it directly affect you?


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can’t read


No worries. Not a problem. I've done worse at times.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

fatman said:


> should I come and bring some weather?


negative Kevin......


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why does this bother you? Does it directly affect you


Doesn't bother me in the least nor effect me at all. Those big name tournaments and participants are way above my pay grade, so i could give a rats ass as to who wins. Just musing about the fishery even though i dont get to fish there. Do they have to run that far because the local area has been pressured too much and fish are that more educated or have they just moved their traditional travel patterns? If its the latter, the tournaments are probably too traditional to move venues anyway. 

Wonder what happens when the tournament guys get to their spot after running 80 miles, only to find some locals parked there soaking bait.

Do admire the skill and knowledge of the captains and anglers in those tournaments. Pushing the envelope is just part of the game. If a high powered rocket boat gives you an edge or allows you to compete, more power to you.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Man leave the political crap in other places if you must say it, I don’t come here to read it there is plenty of it elsewhere.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

eightwt said:


> Seems to me that if you have to run 80 miles to the best spots, perhaps the tournament(s) is being held in the wrong place...?


It's not that there is bad fishing near the venue, it comes down to what you know. 
Would you make a longer run to where you have the fish needed to win patterned?


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Eightwt, yes due to pressure the migration pattern has changed. Very rarely would someone being soaking bait near spots , they fish. I think it is the rules, to not fish below someone chumming up tarpon, which has become another problem in the keys. They say last spring, while it really hurt the guides, Monroe county being shut down, the fishing was excellent.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

“To each their own” is not really a saying that goes both ways in the keys. The chumming of tarpon with bait, spin-fishermen and trolling motors are the problem but not the line of 10 plus skiffs with fly fishermen targeting the same fish. You can’t make this shit up.


----------

